# Rating for tipping or not



## Fargle (May 28, 2017)

Now that tipping is in the Uber app, how do you rate according to tipping? Because I must rate immediately after closing the ride, I can't easily express my gratitude by rating 5 stars. Using tech support to do this is a drag.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

There are some who go in after, in the app and ask for ratings to be changed, for people who do not tip. I have to wonder though if Uber actually does change the ratings after they have received numerous requests to do so from the same person on a regular bases.


----------



## Fargle (May 28, 2017)

So far I've been deducting one star and later adding it back if I see a tip.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Uberfunitis said:


> There are some who go in after, in the app and ask for ratings to be changed, for people who do not tip. I have to wonder though if Uber actually does change the ratings after they have received numerous requests to do so from the same person on a regular bases.


I agree, especially those that say they go back and change the rate of almost all their pax every night? Eventually Uber's going to be like, "Yea, sure we'll change it... not"



Fargle said:


> So far I've been deducting one star and later adding it back if I see a tip.


What if they see their rating go down, which they will see before they tip, then decide not to tip because they thought that low rating was a dick move?

I'd rather not play the rating game. Tipping shouldn't be expected. I like tips like the next guy, just like our pax like having water, gum and aux cords... but should not getting those things warrant a low rating for either party?

No. Drivers playing the rating game for not tipping is exactly the same as pax playing the rating game for not getting an iPhone charger, or a free bottle of water. Both parties are expecting above and beyond the original argeement of point a to point b for $x dollars.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> What if they see their rating go down, which they will see before they tip, then decide not to tip because they thought that low rating was a &%[email protected]!* move?


Good point. All you have to do is think like a pax, and I doubt many pax would leave a tip if they saw their rating drop.

I always rate all riders 5 stars and lower their rating later if necessary. I don't really care if Uber never adjusts the ratings. The ratings, for riders anyway, are BS anyway. I pick up all riders regardless of rating.


----------

